# Bonnie has Melanoma



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that. 
Make the most of the time you have left with your Bonnie, wishing you lots more time.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.
Love on her lots.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this  you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry about your girl. I hope you have as much time as possible together.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

So sorry to read this. Hug and love on her as much as humanly possible. I. Hate. Cancer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. Sending many prayers your way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry. Such sad news, Hugs.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry.. keeping you and Bonnie in my thoughts..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope you have lots of quality days left.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry. My heart and prayers go out to you and Bonnie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your Bonnie. Sending thoughts and prayers for you both.

Our Zeke had a melanoma on his lip which was removed. I don't know whether his case was typical of melanoma or not. The vet told me after the surgery that if he made it past 3 months he had a good chance of surviving it. Unfortunately his health gradually declined and he passed away in his sleep about 3 months after the surgery. He was 10 1/2 yrs. old.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to read this. I hope the progression of the disease is slower than expected and you have as many more quality days with your Bonnie as possible.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no... I'm so sorry about your heartbreaking news. I feel so bad for you and Bonnie. 

Safe travels to DC. I hope you don't meet the vet either.

Please know I'm thinking about you and Bonnie, and am sending prayers too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

oh no,no,no. I'm so very sorry.... praying for you.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh No!!!!! I am so very sorry you got these news, I don't get on the forum much anymore but I logged on tonight and saw your post, I imagine your vet has given you all the options, is the vaccine an option for Bonnie? I remember a while back a few forum members, we all chipped in for something and there was money left over and was donated to Adopt a Golden Atlanta to use towards Bear's treatment, he had oral melanoma ( it was in his jaw if I remember correctly)and they were gonna try the vaccine with him, I know jealous1 volunteers with AGA, maybe she can find out what happened with Bear and if the treatment was succesful? You probably know about it but just wanted to put it out there just in case.Wishing you many more good times with your Bonnie. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry  Sending good thoughts and prayers for your girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this .. I too hope you are breaking ice so she can swim in the pool for a long time to come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dawn, I am so very sorry to hear Bonnie has Melanoma. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your very special girl. 

May you have many wonderful days and times ahead of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. Tesia has melanoma, too (though not oral). There is a newish treatment for melanoma that has shown great success - did your vet or oncologist mention it? Let me see if I can find something about it...

Here is some basic info from my vet oncologist. It is called a vaccine but it is not a preventative. You can google around for more info:

http://vectoronto.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/melanoma.pdf

I hope this might help... I am thinking of you and Bonnie. I'm so sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Ohhh No!!!!! I am so very sorry you got these news, I don't get on the forum much anymore but I logged on tonight and saw your post, I imagine your vet has given you all the options, is the vaccine an option for Bonnie? I remember a while back a few forum members, we all chipped in for something and there was money left over and was donated to Adopt a Golden Atlanta to use towards Bear's treatment, he had oral melanoma ( it was in his jaw if I remember correctly)and they were gonna try the vaccine with him, I know jealous1 volunteers with AGA, maybe she can find out what happened with Bear and if the treatment was succesful? You probably know about it but just wanted to put it out there just in case.Wishing you many more good times with your Bonnie. Hugs, Olga.


The vaccine was discussed, but you first have to remove the tumor with clean margins. In Bonnie's case, that would mean removing her lower jaw. I think that is too much to put her through at 12 1/2. It is progressing quickly, as she went from a foul smelling mouth 2 weeks ago, to today when she has a very hard time eating. CANCER is a four letter word in my book. She is otherwise doing great, she already had a swim today; but with the amount of food she is eating...it will not be long. 

Thank You all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much. This was a very difficult post, as it make it seem so real.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> My heart is breaking for you. Tesia has melanoma, too (though not oral). There is a newish treatment for melanoma that has shown great success - did your vet or oncologist mention it? Let me see if I can find something about it...
> 
> Here is some basic info from my vet oncologist. It is called a vaccine but it is not a preventative. You can google around for more info:
> 
> ...


Thank You for the information, I believe it is the vaccine I had already discussed with my vet. She would have to have her jaw removed first, and my vet and I didn't think she would withstand that very well at 12 1/2. I will double check that tomorrow though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> The vaccine was discussed, but you first have to remove the tumor with clean margins. In Bonnie's case, that would mean removing her lower jaw. I think that is too much to put her through at 12 1/2. It is progressing quickly, as she went from a foul smelling mouth 2 weeks ago, to today when she has a very hard time eating. CANCER is a four letter word in my book. She is otherwise doing great, she already had a swim today; but with the amount of food she is eating...it will not be long.
> 
> Thank You all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much. This was a very difficult post, as it make it seem so real.


Dawn: My heart just breaks for Bonnie and you, hearing this. 
I will pray for you both.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry, many thoughts and prayers for you and Bonnie.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> The vaccine was discussed, but you first have to remove the tumor with clean margins. In Bonnie's case, that would mean removing her lower jaw. I think that is too much to put her through at 12 1/2. It is progressing quickly, as she went from a foul smelling mouth 2 weeks ago, to today when she has a very hard time eating. CANCER is a four letter word in my book. She is otherwise doing great, she already had a swim today; but with the amount of food she is eating...it will not be long.
> 
> Thank You all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much. This was a very difficult post, as it make it seem so real.


So sorry she is having a hard time eating  Wish I could wave a magic wand and make both of your furkids better.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Praying for you and Bonnie and that you still have many more golden days together. You will both be in my thoughts.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Bonnie. Our last Golden passed from the same thing. It is heart breaking. When Buddy no longer could eat much, I bought syringes (without the needle part) from the drug, gatorade, Ensure or Boost drinks. I would fill the syringe up and place the fluid down the side of his mouth. I found that it gave him a little energy and helped to fill him up, although I know his appetite was less. I wish you time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Sending you prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, is this common in dogs?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Praying for you... Enjoy every day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Thank You for the information, I believe it is the vaccine I had already discussed with my vet. She would have to have her jaw removed first, and my vet and I didn't think she would withstand that very well at 12 1/2. I will double check that tomorrow though.


I'm so sorry. It wasn't an option for Tesia either. 

She was put on Palladia. It didn't have any effect on her, but has shown great effects on many other dogs. Did your vet talk about this drug at all?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMom*

GoldenMom

Praying for Bonnie and you. My heart is broken, too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Many prayers coming your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry. It wasn't an option for Tesia either.
> 
> She was put on Palladia. It didn't have any effect on her, but has shown great effects on many other dogs. Did your vet talk about this drug at all?



It has been a whirlwind, I was so sure I needed to worry about Clyde, and not my girl Bonnie. I need to have a sit down with my vet, maybe a consult with an oncologist to discuss Palladia, and if she is a canidate for the Melanoma vaccine. You would never know she is sick, until you see her try to eat. There is not much that isn't painful to eat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Honest Kitchen might be easy for her. Since you rehydrate it yourself, you could make it anywhere from oatmeal consistency to pretty soupy. It's a complete food and very pallatable.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Honest Kitchen might be easy for her. Since you rehydrate it yourself, you could make it anywhere from oatmeal consistency to pretty soupy. It's a complete food and very pallatable.


I will give some a try, thank you! Where do I find it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that, if you are able, consulting with an oncologist would be a great thing to do. They will be able to explain what your options are, and also they are the absolute best at pain management.
I board a nice golden retriever here at the pet hotel that was recently diagnosed with osteosarcoma of the front leg (he's about 12-1/2 or so). Their vet, who is a very good vet, did discuss amputation with them, and pain management. 
They went to an oncologist, who offered a drug which actually strengthens the bone to help prevent it from breaking, as well as helping them to get a splint for that leg to protect it, again from breaking.
So the point is, the oncologist was able to offer them so much more than their regular vet.
Sending many prayers your way. It's so hard.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't know where in NC you are, but their site has a map where you can see if it is available in your area. If not, you can order from www.chewy.com I believe or from their website itself. I believe they recommend the Embark for cancer patients.

They are great to deal with and may even send samples if you call. Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry you all have to deal with this. I hope the Honest Kitchen works for you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie on our road trip to DC, checking my sister's deck.......


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought of you and Bonnie over the weekend and so hoped I wouldn't see this thread. I'm so sorry for her diagnosis, but would agree with Hotel4Dogs in seeking a conversation with an oncologist. Over the last few years, they have been an incredible part of the team that's kept us on a steady road. I've always felt like they laid every card on the table for me - which made me feel like I'd left no stone unturned and more comfortable in my choices. 

I absolutely agree that cancer is a 4 letter word.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read of your beautiful girl Bonnie's diagnosis. Cancer absolutely sucks in all of it's ugly and obscene forms. On my way to light a candle for dearest Bonnie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Mom*



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Didn't know where in NC you are, but their site has a map where you can see if it is available in your area. If not, you can order from www.chewy.com I believe or from their website itself. I believe they recommend the Embark for cancer patients.
> 
> They are great to deal with and may even send samples if you call. Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen


Golden Mom

Just breaks my heart hearing it is painful for Bonnie to eat. Wanted to make sure you saw Penny & Maggie's Mom's post.
Bonnie and you are in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

At my witts end trying to keep her eating. We took a short walk this morning, about a mile. She got in all the sniffing she wanted, and even chased a bunny up the driveway at the end.

I found a pet store and bought: Honest Kitchen, Green Tripe, Stella & Chewys...she wouldn't touch any of it. I bought raw goats milk, and am waiting for it to thaw. Praying I can find something she'll eat. She finally ate about 4 teaspoons of peanut butter, so I got her pills in her, but she cannot survive on this. 

Thank you all for your positive thoughts, please keep them coming. I think she is really enjoying this roadtrip where she is the only pup to scratch!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Try liverwurst maybe? Big smell, soft and easy to just lick up. I had some luck with it for Tesia. Also, any relatively smooth wet dog food (Fromm Gold worked well here, and I would take the chill off it and stir it to make it even smoother. Tesia also drank chicken broth...

I hope you find something that works for her... and continued good thought coming your way...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She ate a whole chicken breast tonight, the most in days!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that Bonnie isn't eating. I know how hard it is when they are not able. We noticed with our Max, it was better to just offer a little bit on a small plate, instead of overwhelming him with a bunch of food. With the green tripe, he didn't want to eat it at first we just put a tablespoon on a plate and left it down. I put just a drop on his closed lips. After a bit he tasted it and very slowly tried a little more. He slowly ate and then gobbled. Also if she is eating some peanut butter, can you make half a sandwich and tear small bits off. Just trying to think of something to help. She is such a beautiful and sweet girl and I know that it is heartbreaking.

Am on my way to light another candle for pretty Bonnie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just saw your last post and am so glad that she ate!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Bonnie is so beautiful!!! Glad to hear she ate the chicken breast. Thinking about you both. Hugs, Olga. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bonnie you are in my prayers, Glad you enjoyed the chicken, now try to eat something every once in a while to keep up your strength. HUGS!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thrilled to see that Bonnie had a good meal! Sending positive thoughts to you and your lovely girl.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! My thoughts and prayers for comfort and peace for both of you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Bonnie enjoyed her chicken breast, sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I am so sorry Bonnie has cancer. I am glad she went on your trip with you. Also happy that she finally ate for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bonnie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> She ate a whole chicken breast tonight, the most in days!!!


Glad that Bonnie ate the Chicken Breast.
God Bless her.
Please give her some big hugs and kisses for me.
Praying.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and your beautiful Bonnie and saying many prayers for you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay! Way to go, Bonnie!! I hope you feel better today because of it!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Continued positive thoughts for Bonnie. Glad she ate the chicken breast


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Atta girl Bonnie. Sending good thoughts your way...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So sorry your Bonnie is ill. Glad she was able to eat the chicken. Your are both in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Praying for your sweet Bonnie!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and prayers for you both.
And very glad she enjoyed her chicken


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and sweet Bonnie x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am thinking about you all today... just wish I could help you somehow. Remind me where you are in North Carolina.... how far are you from Charlotte?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I am thinking about you all today... just wish I could help you somehow. Remind me where you are in North Carolina.... how far are you from Charlotte?



I am just over an hour North of Charlotte, today was our day to travel home. Bonnie is drinking a great deal, so we had many pee stops. I am treasuring every moment. 

Thank you to all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m so glad that Bonnie ate her chicken!
Have you tried mild white fish like cod or pollock? Tiny will eat that most of the time, even when nothing else appeals. I think the soft flaky texture might be good for Bonnie?
Sending continued good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I"m so glad that Bonnie ate her chicken!
> Have you tried mild white fish like cod or pollock? Tiny will eat that most of the time, even when nothing else appeals. I think the soft flaky texture might be good for Bonnie?
> Sending continued good thoughts.


I will pick some up tomorrow, today was not as good, I have not gotten any food into her today at all. It is such a roller coaster ride. Love my girl! Fight, baby, Fight!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending fighting wishes for Bonnie and hugs and love to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, the battle to get her to eat. I think that was the hardest part. I put steamed chicken through the food processor until it was crumbles. Penny at that a couple of times with mashed sweet potato. Bonnie might like it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Bonnie...I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you have many more swim days with your girl.....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When we arrived home from our long day in the car, Bonnie ran right for the pool for a dip! She is NOT ready to go, she has SO much gusto left. I am calling the Vet tomorrow to pick her brain for more options.....She is not ready, she just ate 6 chicken tenders, and 2 tsp. of pnut butter.....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What wonderful news to read! Can only imagine how wonderful that was to see! Keeping your sweet girl in our thoughts that she is able to enjoy more food and things that she loves.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to see Bonnie had a swim! My friends dog was tempted by beef stew (although I don't know how messy that would be) and during his last precious month ate Frosty Paws exclusively - with gusto. Fingers, toes and paws crossed for many more swims for your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> When we arrived home from our long day in the car, Bonnie ran right for the pool for a dip! She is NOT ready to go, she has SO much gusto left. I am calling the Vet tomorrow to pick her brain for more options.....She is not ready, she just ate 6 chicken tenders, and 2 tsp. of pnut butter.....


I can picture her running to the pool. Please give Bonnie some big hugs and kisses for me. I am praying for her!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The roller coaster of eating-not eating IS so hard. Been there, too. Think SMELLY - tuna fish, liverwurst, tripe. And don't hesitate to hand-feed. 

So happy to hear about her dip in the pool! Definitely still a happy girl!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> The roller coaster of eating-not eating IS so hard. Been there, too. Think SMELLY - tuna fish, liverwurst, tripe. And don't hesitate to hand-feed.
> 
> So happy to hear about her dip in the pool! Definitely still a happy girl!


I have been hand feeding for two weeks now, only way she'll eat anything. I have tried smelly tripe, tuna...I will have to get some liverwurst. I have a crockpot going with chicken breasts, carrots, and sweet potato. I also am baking some talapia, and will make some satin balls after work.

Sadly she will not eat this morning, but did have her morning property romp and finished it off with a swim. She will go to work with me today....she needs to EAT!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture of Bonnie, she's so beautiful. 

Hope you're able to get her to eat the goodies you're fixing for her. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie just ate 2 good talapia filets, thanks Barb!

I also had a long talk with my Vet, she will be having surgery Monday to debulk the tumors, hopefully it will give her a few more quality months......she is NOT ready!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

what a sweet picture of her in the pool. Sending lots of good thoughts for your beautiful girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie just ate 2 good talapia filets, thanks Barb!
> 
> I also had a long talk with my Vet, she will be having surgery Monday to debulk the tumors, hopefully it will give her a few more quality months......she is NOT ready!


What beautiful pictures of Bonnie in the pool-warms my heart.
Your pool is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love her sitting in the pool. And great news about reducing the tumor. I agree: she's not ready! Wishing you both all the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Praying for a good day for Bonnie and you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:no:Yesterday was a bad day again, I couldn't get any food or pills into her at all:no:. She was still happy to explore the property and swim, so she swan before and after going to work. I called the vet to see if she could get antibiotic and pain meds by injection, I want her strong enough for Monday's surgery! So, my wonderful vet added her to the last of the day. Unfortunately, she lost 4 lbs. this week. We had antibiotics, and metcam; and 1 liter of yummies subque to help perk her up. She then got some Hills SD AD, small cat food like can full of calories, and she licked the bowl clean. I bought a case to use before and after her surgery.
Today has been about the same, she has no interest in food, but has had a swim. I mushed up some of that canned food, a third of a sweet potato, some greek yogurt, and some goats milk. I ground up her pills, and added them as well. I had to syringe it down her throat, but got quite a bit down. Hopefully her surgery will go well, and she will get some more quality time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your sweet beautiful Bonnie, prayers her surgery goes well.

I'll be thinking about you both on Monday and waiting for an update.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Holding you and Bonnie in our thoughts and prayers. Sending thoughts for strength and for her appetite to return and for surgery to go well. Such sweet pictures of beautiful Bonnie.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Pray all goes well with the surgery tomorrow. Give her a hug for me please.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And a hug from me. Prayers for you and Bonnie for a better day today.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bonnie is still in my prayers, I pray the surgery will go well tomorrow. She is so cute, give her Hugs from NJ! & KISSES!!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope the surgery will go well. I lost my 14 year old English cocker to this 6 years ago. Thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

I will be saying big prayers for Bonnie tomorrow!

*Per Dawn, Bonnie's Mom:
Please keep Bonnie in your thoughts tomorrow as she goes through surgery to remove two tumors from her mouth. She is still loving life, going for walks, and swimming. She has been struggling to eat as the tumors have gotten quite large.*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have suspected for months that there's something wrong in Tiny's mouth, and I think the soft texture of the fish, along with the stinky smell, is very appealing. glad to hear that Bonnie agrees!
I will be thinking of you and her tomorrow, praying all goes well. 




GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie just ate 2 good talapia filets, thanks Barb!
> 
> I also had a long talk with my Vet, she will be having surgery Monday to debulk the tumors, hopefully it will give her a few more quality months......she is NOT ready!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending positive wishes for tomorrow. That Hills food is really good - it was the only thing Tesia would eat for a few days after her surgeries and the calorie and nutrient power punch is great for recovery. 

I hope today is better - swimming is a good sign for sure. Good on you to get the injectible pain killer - so much easier than fighting to get pills in. 

Best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking about Bonnie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sending positive wishes for tomorrow. That Hills food is really good - it was the only thing Tesia would eat for a few days after her surgeries and the calorie and nutrient power punch is great for recovery.
> 
> I hope today is better - swimming is a good sign for sure. Good on you to get the injectible pain killer - so much easier than fighting to get pills in.
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking about Bonnie.


Thank You, I've been mixing that food with mushed up sweet potato, goats milk, and greek yogurt. Then I syringe it into her mouth. Poor girl wants to eat, she tries , but it hurts too much. Eventually she is so hungry, she will gobble chicken, or fish, or eggs swallowing without chewing. I so hope the surgery gives her the quality time I think it will.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending extra special wishes across the pond for you and Bonnie tomorrow, I will be thinking and praying for you x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We'll be thinking of you and Miss Bonnie tomorrow. Well, all the time, but will send as much positivity as possible tomorrow  She looks like she's enjoying every moment - as she should.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

What time is Bonnie's surgery-will be praying very hard for her and you??!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Will be thinking about you two tomorrow. Hugs, Olga


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending prayers for Bonnie's surgery tomorrow and hope that all goes well.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Bonnie.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

May Bonnie's surgery tomorrow go smoothly and offer her relief. Thinking of your sweet girls and you.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet girl! Praying for a successful urgent tomorrow! Prayers Bonnie and mom! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Bonnie today!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for your Bonnie today. Xxoo


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending positive vibes this morning for the surgery...


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for surgery today!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no...I'm just seeing this thread now. I'll be thinking of you and Bonnie ALL day.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How is Bonnie doing?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Bonnie's surgery went well today.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*New Thread...Bonnie's Recovery*



amy22 said:


> How is Bonnie doing?


Bonnie is doing well, thank you for asking. I started a new thread in the Senior section, "Bonnie's Recovery".


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh good news!! I'll take a look there!


----------

